# The Kaiser's Yacht Hohenzollern



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I please seek any help regarding a real poser for me ? Many years ago a lady very kindly presented me with two beautiful cut glass lamps. The glass is pear shaped and the lamps were designed to be screwed upside down, by a circular plate which is fixed to a steel stem which then joins the glass bowl. In this position the glass is hanging down from the deckhead. The glass bowls can be unscrewed to replace the bulbs, in exactly the same way as you would replace an ordinary house bulb. Now comes the problem! These lamps were supposed to have been taken from the outside promenade deck of the Kaiser's Yacht by the ladies Father, who worked for many years with a firm of shipbuilders (possibly located on Tyneside). I do not for one moment doubt that this story is not true but can anybody advise me as to whether the Hohenzollern was ever in a British yard ? I can only assume she became a war prize and may have been brought across from Germany at the end of the 1914-18 War. I know this is a real teaser but I really would like to try and establish the authenticity of this story.
Many thanks to you all.
Peter4447 (Read)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Peter,

According to this site: http://www.german-navy.de/hochseeflotte/ships/misc/hohenzollern/operations.html the Hohenzollern made a number of trips to the UK.

Maybe the removal of these fittings was done when nobody was looking as it I don't think it likely there would be a refit in the UK.

Strange thing to nick though! 

Brian


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter4447 said:


> Can I please seek any help regarding a real poser for me ? Many years ago a lady very kindly presented me with two beautiful cut glass lamps. The glass is pear shaped and the lamps were designed to be screwed upside down, by a circular plate which is fixed to a steel stem which then joins the glass bowl. In this position the glass is hanging down from the deckhead. The glass bowls can be unscrewed to replace the bulbs, in exactly the same way as you would replace an ordinary house bulb. Now comes the problem! These lamps were supposed to have been taken from the outside promenade deck of the Kaiser's Yacht by the ladies Father, who worked for many years with a firm of shipbuilders (possibly located on Tyneside). I do not for one moment doubt that this story is not true but can anybody advise me as to whether the Hohenzollern was ever in a British yard ? I can only assume she became a war prize and may have been brought across from Germany at the end of the 1914-18 War. I know this is a real teaser but I really would like to try and establish the authenticity of this story.
> Many thanks to you all.
> Peter4447 (Read)


Peter
If I remember well she lay on the South Bank of the Tyne for several years. Story I was told someone bought her than ran out of money to restore her.
It might be worthwhile dropping Jeff Eagan a PM he was pilot on Tyne for alot of years. Hes a memer of SN and knowing Jeff he would be happy to assist


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Seem to recall this, if i remember correctly she lay on the gateshead side opposite Spillers Mills, may have been intended as a floating restuarant but it went bust. If you contact Janis Blower at the Shields gazette she will be able to answer better she is a great source of info and has all the gazette resources at her disposal. Contact *[email protected]*


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

If you do contact Janis Blower tell her the yacht may have been at Friars Goose Gateshead.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you all Gentlemen for such a rapid response -I will continue to follow this up but it certainly looks as though I have no real need to doubt the ladies story as her Father must have been working in the shipyard on Tyneside in the 1920's. She also had some wonderful bound volumes of a magazine that the shipyard published, although sadly I have no idea what eventually happened to them - another piece of history probably gone forever!
Peter4447


----------

